# Effexor makes me tired?



## When-All-Light-Dies (May 10, 2007)

I take a very small dose of effexor 37.5 now, i used to take more. My doctor told me it would give me energy. I thought a year ago when I was on 150mg it did, but I cant be sure.

Regardless while on 37.5 i have been noticing i become tired, and feel very heavy feeling almost dragging me down.

I never wanted to switch drugs because 37.5 worked for me with depression, not anxiety. I respond more then the usual person to drugs, not sure why. 

But i am curious why its making me feel so drowsy. It makes me drowsy and feel sleepy while at the same time stimulating other parts and increasing my sex drive, i thought it was suppose to do the opposite?

I would love to try wellbutrin for depression and energy instead but im worried about hairloss rumors i hear about? I took accutane and lost some of my hair and just got it back thankfully as im only 25. 

If anyone can comment on effexor making you tired I would love to hear it. The only other thing that could make me drowsy is my allergy eye medication but i have been taking that for months, and its over the counter. I take it and dont notice anything for an hour, its only after i eat and take my effexor. 

Would it help to take it at night, or would I just feel tired in the morning as well? I really am baffled how its making me drowsy but stimulating my sex drive at the same time.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I had hair loss on stimulants like Wellbutrin but it was never really anything serious. Instead of pulling out 2 hairs at a time id pull out 5. Good news is you have millions of hairs. If a drug is sedating then take it at night, if stimulating then take it in the morning.


----------



## RockiNToM (Jun 15, 2009)

It's because at 37.5mg you are only getting the serotonin reuptake effect and I had the same problem at 75mg with it making me tired. 150mg and above is really where it becomes more energizing and effective because this is where norepinephrine kicks in. 

I would try and see if you can get your doc to get you upto 150mg as I think this will significantly help.


----------



## jgray (Jul 16, 2012)

I currently take 150mg of effexor right now & i am insanely tired all the time. I feel like I could sleep all day. Going to see my doctor tomorrow because I'm tired, depressed & I'm having major anxiety lately. Do you think I should up my dosage or try something else? I'm so desperate for relief.


----------

